# Désinstaller Safari 5.2



## tonio67 (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

J'ai installé Safari 5.2 Lion, et maintenant je cherche à le désinstaller avec l'uninstaller fourni avec. Sauf lorsque je veux remettre Safari 5.1.x, j'ai un message d'erreur disant que j'ai déjà une version de Safari trop récente d'installer.

Quelqu'un à une idée ?

Bonne nuit


----------



## Sly54 (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai tjs lu que désinstaller Safari était une vraie mauvaise idée.
Après on est bon soit pour réinstaller l'OS, soit au mieux réinstaller la mise à jour combo de l'OS actuel


----------



## tonio67 (5 Juillet 2012)

Sauf que Apple nous met avec un uninstaller, donc sa devrait etre possible


----------



## subsole (5 Juillet 2012)

tonio67 a dit:


> Bonsoir tout le monde !
> 
> J'ai installé Safari 5.2 Lion, et maintenant je cherche à le désinstaller avec l'uninstaller fourni avec. Sauf lorsque je veux remettre Safari 5.1.x, j'ai un message d'erreur disant que j'ai déjà une version de Safari trop récente d'installer.


Bonjour, 
En tant que _DEV_ tu ne savais cela ?


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juillet 2012)

tonio67 a dit:


> Sauf que Apple nous met avec un uninstaller, donc sa devrait etre possible


Au fait, c'est pas une beta réservée aux dev' cette version 5.2 ? 


Grilled
 subsole


----------



## tonio67 (5 Juillet 2012)

Si normalement, mais j'ai tout téléchargé depuis iMZDL


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juillet 2012)

tonio67 a dit:


> iMZDL


^^ c'est comme ça qu'on pronnonce _Apple_ en chinois ? 

Comme c'est un truc pour dev', il faut aller sur les forums (Apple) des dev'. So easy


----------



## tonio67 (5 Juillet 2012)

Ok, je me suis dit qu'il y a peut-être des autres dans ce cas

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h34 ----------

Et j'ai peur que lorsque je vais passer à Mountain Lion, j'aurai encore la beta de Safari 5.2 alors que sur cet OS il y aura Safari 6

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------

Et lorsqu'on ouvre un uninstaller de Safari 5.2, on a le message : 



> Cette opération va désinstaller la version actuelle de Safari et restaurer votre ancienne copie de Safari.


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Juillet 2012)

Et ben c'est bon alors !

Désinstalle tout ça, et la prochaine fois que tu veux une bêta ou j'sais pas quoi, inscris-toi en tant que DEV et fais les choses correctement


----------



## tonio67 (5 Juillet 2012)

La probleme est que lorsque je lance le désinstalleur, après avoir travaillé il me demande de redémarrer mon mac. Et ensuite lorsque j'ouvre Safari, il y a toujours la version 5.2 et si j'essaye de lancer le programme d'installation de Safari 5.1.7, il dit : 



> Safari ne peut êter installé sur ce disque. Ce volume à déjà une version plus récente de Safari installé


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juillet 2012)

C'est une bêta.
Et dans une bêta, tout n'est peut être pas optimisé, autrement ça ne serait plus une bêta. :sleep:


----------



## ntx (5 Juillet 2012)

Ou comme pour toutes les beta d'Apple, les questions vont se poser sur le forum développeur d'Apple, pas ici


----------



## tonio67 (5 Juillet 2012)

Depuis ce matin, j'essaye d'acceder aux forums, mais j'arrive pas à poster


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Juillet 2012)

tonio67 a dit:


> Depuis ce matin, j'essaye d'acceder aux forums, mais j'arrive pas à poster



han t'aurai pas déjà fait une connerie avant toi ?


----------



## tonio67 (5 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> han t'aurai pas déjà fait une connerie avant toi ?



J'ai pas compris ce que tu voulais dire


----------



## Simbouesse (5 Juillet 2012)

C'était une boutade 

Je faisais allusion à une virtuelle exclusion des forums de DEV qui t'aurait poussé à venir cogner à la porte de MacGé...

Mais si ça se trouve c'est vrai !!


----------



## tonio67 (5 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> C'était une boutade
> 
> Je faisais allusion à une virtuelle exclusion des forums de DEV qui t'aurait poussé à venir cogner à la porte de MacGé...
> 
> Mais si ça se trouve c'est vrai !!



Je n'ai jamais posté sur le forum Apple donc je ne peux pas m'être fait exclure.


----------



## Téléchargeplus (5 Juillet 2012)

Il y a un logiciel qui s'appel Total uninstaller avec version Mac il permet de désinstaller des logiciels c'est parfait


----------



## tonio67 (5 Juillet 2012)

Téléchargeplus a dit:


> Il y a un logiciel qui s'appel Total uninstaller avec version Mac il permet de désinstaller des logiciels c'est parfait



J'ai peur que si je supprimer totalement Safari, j'aurai des problèmes


----------



## tonio67 (1 Août 2012)

J'ai résolu le problème en réinitialisant Safari (Fichier -> Réinitialiser Safari).
Puis j'ai pu mettre à jour Safari


----------

